# Anyone have these rims?



## CMURDAx (Apr 26, 2010)

Looked at getting these rims with a red lip for my red grand prix. currently looking at a IBM 04 GTO and was wondering if anyones seen these on a GTO before? plan on staying at 17s. also wondering what everyone thinks these would look like on it.

-// HP Racing - Enhanced Performance Products //-


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

why would you go down to a seven inch wheel? Our eights are to small!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Besides, those look like front wheel drive rims w/that multi fit bolt pattern. Do they make them with the correct bolt pattern, width and offset for a GTO?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

plus they look like a LARGE pita to clean behind the spokes


----------

